# En català no tenim canaris



## Beansof57

Fa ja uns anys un professor de català deia als seus deixebles: En català no tenim canaris!! (No tenim que anar-hi).

Cada vegada sento més el, per a mi, us incorrecte de “Tenir que” (encara pitjor tindre que) en contes de “haver de”. “Tenim que fer allò” en lloc de “hem de fer allò”.

Sóc jo el primmirat antiquat o d’altres tenen mal d’orelles al sentir parlar moltíssim gent?

Petonets,


----------



## Dixie!

No trobo que siguis gens primmirat, a mi també em fa molt de mal l'oïda quant sento això del "tenir que"


----------



## ernest_

A mi igual.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Però fitxeu-vos que el negatiu de l'expressió HAVER DE es converteix en NO TENIR PER QUÈ.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Però fitxeu-vos que el negatiu de l'expressió HAVER DE es converteix en NO TENIR PER QUÈ.


 
Bona, Cracker! Jo fa uns anys em vaig arribar a preguntar si no tenir _per què_ estava bé i em van assegurar que sí.

Jo diria que l'ús de _tenir que_ supera el d'_haver de_, si més no aquí a Barcelona. Sense ànim de ser pedant, però cada vegada que ho sento em poso malalta (ergo, em poso malalta unes quantes vegades cada dia ).


----------



## ernest_

Cracker Jack said:


> Però fitxeu-vos que el negatiu de l'expressió HAVER DE es converteix en NO TENIR PER QUÈ.



Jo crec que el negatiu de HAVER DE és NO HAVER DE; això de NO TENIR PERQUÈ seria una expressió diferent, per dir que no tens cap motiu per a fer una cosa, no?


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo també ho veig com l'Ernest, té un matís diferent. És com en anglès, que sempre ens diuen que "not to have to do" no és "no haver de fer", sinó "no caldre fer"... "no tenir per què fer"... no? Trobo que no hi ha el sentit d'obligatorietat que sembla que hi ha en "haver/no haver de".

Per cert, molt bo això dels canaris, em sembla que ho posaré en pràctica!  A mi també m'agafa un mal d'orelles gairebé extrem (l'extrem és "hi ha que").


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> A mi també m'agafa un mal d'orelles gairebé extrem (l'extrem és "hi ha que").


 
I més d'una vegada he sentit parlants de la nostra llengua que diuen "tindre de"... Us sona???


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I més d'una vegada he sentit parlants de la nostra llengua que diuen "tindre de"... Us sona???



Sí!!!! Ho he sentit moltíssimes vegades!! _Tinc de fer això_! Mare de Déu!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Sí!!!! Ho he sentit moltíssimes vegades!! _Tinc de fer això_! Mare de Déu!!


 
Ostres! Dixie! Doncs jo estava convençuda que era una cosa més d'aquí de Barcelona...


----------



## Beansof57

betulina said:


> Sí, jo també ho veig com l'Ernest, té un matís diferent. És com en anglès, que sempre ens diuen que "not to have to do" no és "no haver de fer", sinó "no caldre fer"... "no tenir per què fer"... no? Trobo que no hi ha el sentit d'obligatorietat que sembla que hi ha en "haver/no haver de".
> 
> Per cert, molt bo això dels canaris, em sembla que ho posaré en pràctica!  A mi també m'agafa un mal d'orelles gairebé extrem (l'extrem és "hi ha que").


 
Haig de reconèixer que això dels canaris sempre m’ha agradat. “Hi ha que”, com ara dius, és realment bèstia.

Petonets,


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ostres! Dixie! Doncs jo estava convençuda que era una cosa més d'aquí de Barcelona...



I moltes vegades, pronunciat "tin de"


----------



## betulina

Doncs, noies, la veritat és que una professora que vaig tenir va assegurar que "tenir de" és del tot genuí en català, que és una forma col·loquial, gens comparable a "tenir que". 

No ho he trobat al diccionari normatiu, però sí que és a l'Alcover-Moll. Aquí també hi ha "tenir que", de fet, però no crec que ningú que actualment digui "tenir que" ho faci amb reminiscències històriques...  Crec que "tenir de" és diferent, no sé. A part, també hi ha "tenir a".


----------

